
Ask HN: Why do companies use Taleo for hiring? - deepstream
No offence to the good people of Taleo is meant, but the candidate system TOTALLY SUCKS. The UX for sign up, login, upload, is so much worse than say, applying to jobs on Stack Overflow.<p>Why do people use it?
======
ycombonator
Because the buying decisions are made by executives who get their backs
scratched in several different ways, if you know what I mean.

